# Arrow Grippers for bow case HELP!!



## Jarried (Jul 24, 2009)

I have one of the cheaper plano bow cases and my arrows will not stay in the grippers. My Beman ICS hunters fell out alot, but now I'm shooting the MFX's and the micro-diameter shafts definetly wont stay in them. I've thought about an arrow case but dont really wan't to have to lug one More thing around. Any DIY suggestions or are there any replacements for these cases as I've not found any yet Thanks.


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*plano case*

can you push the arrows down into the second set of grippers that are made for smaller diameter shafts or does this case not have them.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I have purchased new foam for my Plano bowcase. Maybe they have replacement foam for the arrow holders, or at least can give you some ideas what to do.

http://www.planomolding.com/


----------



## archery4john (Mar 20, 2006)

*arrow gripper*

Hello.I cut shrink tubing for mine,then took a heat gun to it,works great.you can get it cheep at a electronic store,come in 3 feet with different colors.


----------



## Jarried (Jul 24, 2009)

Unfortunatley this case doesn't have the extra grippers, I already thought of that. I like the foam idea though.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know you said you didn't want to carry extra stuff, but a piece of 3" PVC with caps on both ends (glued on one end) would hold your arrows and should still fit in your case. Just a thought. PVC can be applied to amost any problem :wink: if PVC cant fix it duct tape can


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Jarried said:


> Unfortunatley this case doesn't have the extra grippers, I already thought of that. I like the foam idea though.


Call or email plano. Tell them the exact model of case. I did this, I have the $30 plano protector, and I had no idea, but if you push down really hard the skinny arrows do snap into the deeper section of the arrow grippers. There is one gripper that doesn't work very well for this, but at least try it. Just push hard and it should pop right in.


----------



## Jarried (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks RugerRedHawk. I was trying to fit them in the space between the grippers and they wouldn't stay. I didn't notice the extra slot behind the normal grippers. I pushed hard and they popped right in and are holding tight. Thanks for all the help


----------



## atg3rd (Dec 18, 2008)

*Velcro was my fix*

I bought a twenty dollar arrow case and some industrial velcro with sticky backing to attach the arrow case to the bow case. i have three different cases that i can attach the same arrow case to if need be by just pulling off one and attaching to another.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

just take some velcro strips as wide as the grippers and sucure them down that way


----------



## Dave Gunn (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the plano case to and the grippers are junk. I to went with the velcro fix, it works great.


----------

